# Anderson bow company video



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Nice vid Ed, best of luck to you with the line.........


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice video


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

great video Ed, shot you a pm.


----------



## iawoody2 (May 24, 2007)

Great video, nice looking bow. Good luck Ed.
Bob


----------



## coryj (Dec 26, 2006)

Good video. I tried calling twice, left a voicemail for you. Sorry I had to pass on the staff shooter position. 

Best of luck with the new line!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the video. That Rattleskin Bow is SWEET!.


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for your order!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the Rattleskin Bow.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

archery ham said:


> I like the Rattleskin Bow.


Pic don't do it justice. It is bad to the bone in person I want it on my Ltd but My Ltd is special


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Any left hand models available around by income tax refund time?


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Great video, very well done and well said!


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

archery ham said:


> Any left hand models available around by income tax refund time?


Special and left handed:smile:


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

*LH Bows*

the first bows we made were LH.We have them ready to ship.


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

*Video*

Thankyou to every one who spent time to watch this video.

Ed


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

Great Video and that bow looks sweet. Would love to get one in my hands to see how it shoots.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Was that the video from the show ED?


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

*ATA show video*

Yes the video was from the show.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

They did a good job for you!!


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

*ABC video*

Thanks Jason!

Ed


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

*Nice bow*



ronhornback said:


> Special and left handed:smile:


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up



EdMchperson said:


> the first bows we made were LH.We have them ready to ship.


Thanks. I forgot that Ed told me that two weeks ago. 

I like the longer ATA model.


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

ttt.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FIRELOOPS (Sep 25, 2006)

*Video and Site Entrance*



EdMchperson said:


> Thanks Jason!
> 
> Ed


The video was great abd your site entrance is outstanding. Can't wait to shoot my new Crow LTD...


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Uhm , maybe taste is different for Europeans than for americans .

But all i see are two old fashioned looking semi-paralell limb bows ,one bow who has more target geometrie ( for the limbs angle ) , and all are heavy and slow .

No bash intended cause i know Ed personally , but i have expected a bit more .


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

Ed I will call you friday and to see if me and my wife's rattleskin bows have been shipped


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I seen that rattleskin one on the video and i'm gonna switch my order to that if it isn't too late. That thing is sweet, it looks like a purple carbon fiber.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

Waiting on my rattleskin should be ready anytime now.:smile:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

ttt!:thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

A good mornin bump.:thumbs_up


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Bottoms up.:darkbeer:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Ed is really a first class guy ,who really is passionate about his bows and is really a great and informative guy to deal with. It's really awesome when you can actually call your bow maker manufacturer up and have the designer of your bow take the time to answer any questions and explain your equipment to you first hand. What a great guy and an awesome company.It is what sets Anderson apart from other bow companies. You are just treated like you are important and their customer service is second to none. I would recommend anybody who is interested to take the time and visit the website and check these bows out.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

And up ^^^^^:bump::wav:


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT!:darkbeer:


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

whatthe heck happened to the website.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## EdMchperson (Jan 25, 2009)

*video*

more video coming soon.


----------



## ronhornback (Nov 24, 2008)

ttt


----------

